# R.i.p.



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

well first let me start by saying its great to be back on here been gone for almost 4 yrs nasty separation . long story short I have a 125 gallon that housed two red bellies which recently died on me so I am wondering how many Caribe and reds can be housed in this tank and be comfortable


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

RAZORTEETH said:


> well first let me start by saying its great to be back on here been gone for almost 4 yrs nasty separation . long story short I have a 125 gallon that housed two red bellies which recently died on me so I am wondering how many Caribe and reds can be housed in this tank and be comfortable


3-reds 2-carib or vice versa


----------

